# Radio show host disciplined for remarks about candidate



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

BOSTON (AP) -- A radio talk show host has been pulled off the air after making a derogatory comment about the weight and sexuality of Green-Rainbow party gubernatorial candidate Grace Ross.
WRKO-AM pulled John DePetro from his morning show Friday, and began an investigation into the comments, station spokesman George Regan said.
"This corporation has zero tolerance for this type of nonsense," Regan said. "It will not be tolerated."
Regan said Entercom Communications, the owner of WRKO, would have a further statement on Friday. DePetro apologized after making the remarks on-air Thursday.

Ross, who is openly gay, laughed when she heard about DePetro's remarks. "Big, fat? I guess that's supposed to be his way of saying he doesn't like somebody." She said it's not her place to say whether DePetro should be fired, but called the comments "wildly inappropriate."
In July, DePetro was suspended by station management for using a slur normally aimed at homosexuals in reference to Matt Amorello, the former chairman of the Massachusetts Turnpike Authority.
On Friday, DePetro did not immediately return an e-mailed request for comment. A man who answered the phone at the studio refused to send calls to DePetro's voicemail.

© 2006 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed. Learn more about our Privacy Policy.


----------

